# iPad 2 oder iPad 3 *Entscheidungshilfe*



## LeCPU (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich weiß, diese Frage ist wahrscheinlich schwierig zu beantworten, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir trotzdem ein paar Tips geben?!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tablet und da kommt eigentlich nur ein iPad in Frage. Ich brauche eine *lange Akkuleistung, WiFi und 3G und lege sehr viel Wert auf Design und Verarbeitung*.

Ich habe folgende zwei Angebote gefunden:

- iPad 2
- iPad 3 (the new iPad)

Nun kann ich mich nicht zwischen den beiden Geräten entscheiden. Sicher wäre es schöner, weniger ausgeben zu müssen, andererseits würde ich auch 100 Euro drauflegen, um das Neue zu bekommen, wenn es sich denn wirklich lohnt?!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Cinnayum (30. Juni 2012)

LeCPU schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tablet und da kommt eigentlich nur ein iPad in Frage. Ich brauche eine *lange Akkuleistung, WiFi und 3G und lege sehr viel Wert auf Design und Verarbeitung*.


 
Kuriose Logik. Alle Pads haben heutzutage eine Hülle aus Plastik oder Alu. Sind "viereckig" mit abgerundeten Kanten und "Ecken" und haben einen oder gar keinen Button an der Vorderseite. Die Größe beträgt 10,1" und die Auflösung 1280x800 oder so ein verkapptes "Full-HD".
WLAN und 3G ist sowieso überall drin. (oder als Variante erhältlich)

Wo liegt da bitte das Alleinstellungsmerkmal eines iPad bezüglich deiner Aufzählung?

Google propagiert im Moment Pads um 200 Euro und da willst du 600-800 Euro an Apple füttern.

Die überarbeiteten IPad2 haben die längere Akkulaufzeit. Leider steht das von außen nicht dran.

Noch länger halten übrigens Pads mit Nvidia Tegra 3...


----------



## LeCPU (30. Juni 2012)

Hi,

danke erst einmal für die Antwort.

Sorry, war komisch ausgedrückt... Ich hätte schreiben sollen: Es kommt nur ein iPad in Frage, außerdem lege ich Wert auf [...] Design und Verarbeitung.
Also, ein Android will ich nicht mehr. Ich habe schon bei meinem Handy damals (HTC Sensation) zu einem Android-System gegriffen und habe es bereut 

Also, lohnen die 100 Euro mehr zum iPad 3?


----------



## Orizin (30. Juni 2012)

Ich selbst habe ein iPad3 hier liegen, das auch in (mehr oder weniger) täglichem Gebrauch ist. Bei normaler Arbeit wie Surfen, Emails und Textverarbeitung (via Pages-App) komme ich einen Tag ganz gut durch; allerdings habe ich auch "nur" die reine WiFi-Variante. Wie sich die Akkulaufzeiten bei den Funkversionen verhält, kann ich dir also nicht wirklich sagen.

Was jedoch, in meinen Augen, ein klares Kaufkriterium für das iPad3 darstellt, ist das Retina-Display. Habe das mit dem Display des iPad2 vergleichen können bei Freunden und möchte die hohe Auflösung meines Pads in keinstem Fall missen!


Ich hoffe, ich habe dir wenigstens ein bisschen helfen können. Bei Fragen bitte einfach stellen, ich versuche dann zu antworten, wenn ich kann.


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

Also Verarbeitung sollte bei beiden Pads gleich sein.Was du entscheiden musst,ist die Frage,ob du das IPS Bildschirm brauchst.Denn dies ist die einzige Hardwareänderung,die du merkst.

Der Grafikchip ist zwar auch stärker,nur bringt dir das aufgrund der neuen sehr hohen Auflösung nix.


----------



## AeroX (1. Juli 2012)

Ich würde zum iPad 3 greifen. Denke das Display ist schon ein schöner Vorteil für dich.Eine bessere Kamera hat das dreier ja auch.  Die Akku Leistung ist auch bei 3G Modellen wie ich eins habe sehr gut, ich glaub da brauchst du dir keine. Gedanken machen.  Also ich würd das neuere Modell kaufen! 

MfG


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

Für seine Anforderungen reicht das iPad2 locker aus!


----------



## LeCPU (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hm... Ich bin jetzt echt hin und her gerissen.
Ich meine, das sind nur 100 Euro Unterschied?! 

Ich glaube, dass ich trotzdem - wenn ich eins kaufe - zum iPad 3 greifen werde. Wenn ich das bei einem Online-Händler bestelle, habe ich trotzdem die 12 Monate *Apple*-Gewährleistung/Garantie?

Grüße


----------



## hydro (1. Juli 2012)

> habe ich trotzdem die 12 Monate Apple-Gewährleistung/Garantie?


Ja.


----------



## Danneskjoeld (1. Juli 2012)

Also ich würde dir raten die 100€ lieber zu sparen und dir das iPad 2 zu kaufen. Das hat einfach das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Aufgrund des neuen Displays und der neuen GPU hast du effektiv die selbe Leistung wie beim iPad 2 nur eben mit einer höheren Auflösung. Die Unterschiedlichen Auflösungen kannst du ab 10cm Abstand sowieso nicht mehr auseinander halten. Einzig und allein die Farben und der Kontrast sind beim neuen iPad besser, wobei man sagen muss, dass das iPad 2 dank IPS-Panel auch schon ein super Bild darstellt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juli 2012)

Ich persönlich würde zum iPad 3 greifen. Die Pixeldichte ist den Aufpreis definitiv wert!
Ich persönlich nutze ein Tablet mit einer etwas niedrigeren Pixeldichte als das iPad 3 (das 264ppi hat, mein Huawei Mediapad hat 216ppi) und ich sehe sehr deutlich den Unterschied zum iPad 2(mit 132ppi), auch ohne mein Tablet daneben zu halten.



Danneskjoeld schrieb:


> Die Unterschiedlichen Auflösungen kannst du ab 10cm Abstand sowieso nicht mehr auseinander halten.


 
Sorry, aber das halte ich für vollkommen falsch.


----------



## Per4mance (1. Juli 2012)

hab vor ner woche auch überlegt welche größe und ob mit oder ohne 3g. hab dann das ipad 3 mit 32gb und 3g gekauft. bin jetzt froh das 3er und mit eg genommen zu haben.


----------



## LeCPU (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich denke, dass ich dann das iPad 3 kaufen würde. 

Reichen 16GB? Ich habe gehört, dass vor allem die neuen apps schnell ein paar hundert MB verbrauchen?! Dazu muss gesagt werden: Ich habe kaum Musik (20 Titel) und nur sehr wenige Videos, die ich auch im Wochenrhythmus wechseln könnte! 

Das neue iPad kommt ja nur in der 4G Version, kann ich trotzdem mit einer normalen Karte im 3G-Netz surfen? Außerdem, gibt es Prepaid-Karten für mobiles Surfen? Bin Schüler und habe kein Geld für einen monatlichen Vertrag!

Wäre lieb, wenn ihr mir helfen würdet!

Grüße


----------



## Fi-8o15 (2. Juli 2012)

WebSessions-Paket mit Micro SIM-Karte Handy mit und ohne Vertrag - Vodafone Online Shop

Hiermit zahlste für einen Monat 3G Glaub ich 10€, ganz normal mit Prepaid (bin mir dort nich ganz sicher, ein Freund hat mir das nur erzählt). Ich habe nen ähnlichen Tarif aufm Iphone allerdings mit 1000sms und ab 200mb drosselung.

Wenn du die Akkulaufzeit von dem Gerät noch verlängern willst würde ich die Push-benachrichtigungen bei mail komplett deaktivieren und bei FB und Twitter auf die du wirklich brauchst. Im notification center kannst du noch die Apps von denen du keine benachrichtigungen willst komplett deaktivieren. Bei Ortungsdiensten kannst du noch die Symstemdienste deaktivieren.

Damit verbraucht dein Ipad im schlafmodus vlt 5-10% Akku in 24std.


----------



## Per4mance (2. Juli 2012)

es gibt mit 3g & wlan und welche wo nur nur wlan haben. ja man kann eine 3g prepaidkarte nutzen, es gibt auch welche ich kenn mich aber da nicht aus 

ob du 3g brauchst musts du wissen. je nach dem ob du es ob unterwegs nutzen willst oder immer da bist wo es wlan gibt.

also ich würd eher auf nummer sicher gehen und das 32gb nehmen. hab auch überlegt ob das 16gb reicht aber da man doch immer mehr hat als man denkt und es mit 32gb mehr wiederverkaufswert hat.

bessere spiele haben zwischen 300-1.300 mb. (zumindest die wo ich bis jetzt gezogen hab)

es sind auch nicht die 16gb frei sondern weniger. bei meinem 32 waren es noch 28-29gb oder so.


----------



## LeCPU (3. Juli 2012)

Wie ist das denn mit den Prepaidkarten beim iPad? Also, wenn ich in einem Monat kein mobiles Internet brauche, kann ich das dann einfach abwählen?  Also, dass ich nur bezahle, wenn ich wirklich drin bin?


----------



## LeCPU (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

wäre zum Beispiel dieser Tarif hier *klick* okay? Also, ich meine, ich bin zu 80% im Wifi unterwegs. Wenn ich dann allerdings doch mal eine Woche unterwegs bin würde ich gerne mobil online gehen... Geht das damit? Und wie läuft das am iPad überhaupt ab?


----------



## MrBeen (3. Juli 2012)

Jeder der eine Entscheidungshilfe braucht. Ganz klar das 3er. Habe alle hier liegen und alleine das Display rechtfertigt den Kauf. 
Zum Thema 3G,4g: immer eins mit 3G oder 4g nehmen. Das Teil macht meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn wenn man es überall nutzen kann.
Z.b Banking, Börse, Shopping, Chatten. Einfach alles was man will.
Und dann noch ein Jailbreak und man kann noch viel mehr 

Ps: nein, ich arbeite nicht bei Apple, das Teil ist aber genial


----------



## LeCPU (3. Juli 2012)

Das bestätigt mich auf jeden Fall in der Kaufentscheidung  .

Hast du denn auch einen Tipp zu der "Prepaid-Geschichte" ?


----------



## MrBeen (3. Juli 2012)

Prepaid nicht aber 1&1 bietet für 10€/Monat 1gb über D1.
Tip1 nimm D1 oder D2 alle anderen Datennetze sind nicht der Hit.
Tip2 Vertrag. Du bekommst für 720€ hochgerechnet auf 24Monate ein iPad 32gb und hast direkt einen Datentarif den du normalerweise noch bezahlen musst. 
Vergleich mal was ein iPad3 32gb mit 4g kostet. 
Du kannst also Zinsfrei finanzieren und hast direkt ne Karte
Übrigens mit 5gb Volumen. Da brauchst du dir bei Youtube oder online Radio keine Gedanken machen


----------



## LeCPU (3. Juli 2012)

Hui, danke für die Antwort...
Das mit der normalen Flat hört sich ja eig. ganz gut an. Das Angebot mit 720 Euro scheint auch vernünftig zu sein, ist halt nur ein Haufen Geld  Außerdem, wie gesagt, ich bin so selten mobil online, dass sich das gar nicht lohnt! 

Danke trotzdem!


----------



## MrBeen (3. Juli 2012)

Noch was. iPad 1 und 2 haben die gleiche Auflösung. Beim Surfen nervt es.


----------



## LeCPU (3. Juli 2012)

MrBeen schrieb:


> Noch was. iPad 1 und 2 haben die gleiche Auflösung. Beim Surfen nervt es.



hä?


----------



## MrBeen (3. Juli 2012)

LeCPU schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke, dass ich dann das iPad 3 kaufen würde.
> 
> ...



16gb reicht, es sei denn viel Musik 
Die meisten Apps sind klein.
Ja, jede Karte (Micro SIM) passt


----------



## MrBeen (3. Juli 2012)

LeCPU schrieb:


> hä?


 
Worauf bezogen, Auflösung oder Surfen.


----------



## Per4mance (3. Juli 2012)

also ich hab nen paar american dad & supernatural folgen 3,7gb. apps und games 14,8gb, 1gb musik, 900mb fotos. jetzt hab ich bei 32gb noch 8,5gb frei. (wovon ja eig nur ca. 28,5gb am anfang zur verfügung waren).

klar installiert man am anfang viel mist und speicher bekommt man immer voll wenn man will.

war aber auch am überlegen und über zu wenig speicher wollt ich mich danach nicht ärgern. hab es nicht bereut mehr ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## MrBeen (4. Juli 2012)

Per4mance schrieb:


> also ich hab nen paar american dad & supernatural folgen 3,7gb. apps und games 14,8gb, 1gb musik, 900mb fotos. jetzt hab ich bei 32gb noch 8,5gb frei. (wovon ja eig nur ca. 28,5gb am anfang zur verfügung waren).
> 
> klar installiert man am anfang viel mist und speicher bekommt man immer voll wenn man will.
> 
> war aber auch am überlegen und über zu wenig speicher wollt ich mich danach nicht ärgern. hab es nicht bereut mehr ausgegeben zu haben.


 
ja, ich würde auch eher ein 32er nehmen.
Aber das ist auch ne Ecke teurer.
Und beim 32er würd ich auf jeden Fall den von mir beschriebenen Vertrag nehmen. Da sind 5GB inkl


----------

